

I quit my YC alum job - ryanckulp
http://ryanckulp.com/i-quit-my-job-again

======
smt88
As a "growth guy", you should know it's irritating when someone (blogger,
company, anyone) gets you to click on something and then takes more value from
you than you get from them.

Your post was just an ad for yourself and your new startup hiding behind
clickbait. A more appropriate title would have been "announcing ArtSpot" or
something like that.

If you don't get that you _always_ have to provide more value for the
customer/user than you take for yourself, I wouldn't want you as my growth
guy.

That said, I found the post creative and your new startup is cool and
worthwhile. Just don't clickbait us.

~~~
ryanckulp
Thanks for the feedback.

I don't think I extracted any value from a reader (besides 30 seconds). No
signup required, no ability to buy anything, etc.

However, to your point I originally sent this as a post to my small circle /
newsletter.

Perhaps I could/should have removed the ArtSpot link from the bottom for the
HN share, however there is still value to the philosophy above the link.

Thanks again for the criticism and support of the new project.

~~~
minimaxir
The clickbait comes from the fact that you submitted it as "I quit my YC alum
job" when the actual article title is "I Quit My Job (Again)".

The addition of the YC alum phrase is irrelevant and is pure clickbait toward
the HN audience.

~~~
ryanckulp
But it's true...?

I quit a job at a YC alum.

The 'Again' is in reference to another post, "I Quit My Job"
(ryanckulp.com/i-quit-my-job).

That was a post-mortem I wrote after quitting a job at another company.

~~~
minimaxir
Yes, but it's irrelevant.

Hacker News policy is to not editorialize the title and submit the original
title.

